# MTD Lawnflite Model Required



## donens (Aug 12, 2015)

Can anyone help me out? Got this riding Lawnflite , made by MTD that has no Model label. Powered by Briggs 13hp and 38" cut. Looks like it never had a label attached from factory, defect I guess. It's probably late 90's, based on my experience with riding mowers. See the pics!

Your help would be much appreciated. Problem I'm having is that a similar rider Model_13AI660F503 parts list for the belts does not fit my rider.

Also, everybody, including MTD, requires a model number to provide any input.


----------

